# Frogs & Toads > Aquatic Clawed Frogs >  ADF Severe Dropsy - Any help is good help

## vmann

Hi there,

I've posted on other frog blogs however a timely response was unattainable. I'm hoping someone here is an African Dwarf Frog expert of sorts or at least has had cases of dropsy and knows how to deal with it in the best way possible.

My frog, whom I've had for 12 - 13 years now (practically since 4th grade science class)
Over these last couple months he has been on and off sick with dropsy and gas bubbles. Previously I treated him with Maracyn 2 powdered medication and it helped tremendously as well as buying jugs of distilled water since the apartment I moved into has very high calcium in their water system. Just over this last month or two he has developed dropsy for the second time, however no amount of Maracyn has helped and I fear that his lymph nodes are failing him in his elderly age causing this fluid build up. I have also tried purchasing Freshwater Salt tablets but to no avail. My last option was going to see a vet so I proceeded to call every possible exotic vet within a variable driving distance and the two that said they could take him said they would charge between $91 - $150 just for the exam and that wouldn't include any procedures that needed done. Now I am a senior in college and living off an extremely tight budget and can no way afford anything more than $50 at the most. 

If anyone has information they could direct me to or advice on the situation, it would be EXTREMELY appreciated.

----------


## Tony

I just wanted to say that is quite a testimony that he has been around for so many years. Probably the oldest ADF I have ever heard of(at leas twice as old). He may very well be at the end of his life. I can't help you with the dropsy, sorry. Only problems I experienced with my ADF's in the past were chytrid and human error.

----------


## Carlos

Hello and welcome to FF!  Dropsy is caused by a bacterial attack and when it's rarely caught on time, can be cured with antibiotics.  Once the symptoms (water retention causes bloating) manifests themselves, the damage to internal organs taxed with osmotic regulation is permanent.  In other words, even if you stop the bacterial infection, the animal will have permanent renal malfunction and will probably die from it.

Do not use salt when dealing with dropsy; that will make water retention worse.  Some relief can be had by using Epsom Salts at the rate of 1 teaspoon per gallon.  Distilled water is not good with frogs in the long run; even if it reduces the swelling temporarily.  Treating tap water with Seachem Prime is a better choice.

Not sure if you are dealing with irreparable organ damage after first incident or, if some bacteria did survive the Maracyn 2 treatment.  If they did; it's probably not a good choice anymore and another antibiotic is required if bacteria are present.  Maybe you could try Melafix mixed per the label instructions for a week and see if there is any improvement.  Melafix is a mild natural plant extract and has been proven useful against some bacteria.

Sorry your long term pet is not well; but if the frogs internal organs got damaged, there is no treatment that will reverse it.  Good luck  :Smile:  !

----------


## Felis

Hi,

I agree to what Carlos said. But, if we are indeed talking about an ADF (not an ACF), 12-13 years is a really, really good age as already said. Usually, they live for about 5-8 years, even in good environmental conditions. It´s still sad that your frog is sick, but maybe it´s still giving you comfort. 
Some frogs can live on for quite a long time with dropsy, though. So if your keeping conditions are ok, I wouldn´t bother too much with treating efforts.

----------

